# Looking for travel friend



## MEETFARHAN (Aug 16, 2018)

I am going to salalah (oman), for 3 days i need someone to travel with me.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

MEETFARHAN said:


> I am going to salalah (oman), for 3 days i need someone to travel with me.


What sort of car do you have or do you mean you want to go in someone elses car ?


----------



## MEETFARHAN (Aug 16, 2018)

I have my own car


----------

